# Investment in China



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Mar 3, 2020)

Are there ready ways to do this?

Maybe I'm already late, but thanks to the authoritarian government of the Chinese ant-heap, they've effectively contained Coronavirus.

It seems like it should be possible to buy into Chinky manufacturing stocks at this point- assuming they haven't already bounced- and make a decent return.

Is this readily doable, already over, or just not possible?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Mar 3, 2020)

Short answer: no.

Long answer: noooooooooooo.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Mar 3, 2020)

I wouldn't be surprised if the Chinese have a built in anti-foreigner measure the same way they have with business expansion to prevent outsiders from gaining any semblance of power or security tbh. If American significantly declines on the world stage we will likely retain some modicum of neutral financial hosting in a similar vein as the British before us.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Mar 3, 2020)

> they've effectively contained Coronavirus.


Press X to doubt.

The stock and bond markets work differently there, and officially there are currency controls ,so getting money out might be hard. From what I read, the key doing well in business in China is getting connections to high places to set you up, and hope that connections to even higher places do set you up for failure, or worse.

I believe @AltisticRight does business there and knows the language, so I _really_ would like to know what he thinks of the prospects of foreigners investing in the China of 2020 and beyond.


----------



## Save Goober (Mar 3, 2020)

Just buy BABA and call it a day.


----------



## uncleShitHeel (Mar 4, 2020)

Just because liars lie a lot, doesn't not make them liars.

You should take your money and invest in crypto currency that you then give to other people. Namely me.

Happy investing.


----------



## Meat Poultry Veg (Mar 4, 2020)

I would sooner stick my junk in a garbage disposal than invest a cent in China.


----------



## The best and greatest (Mar 5, 2020)

Who thinks of investment futures during the middle of a plague?


----------



## Cure Milquetoast (Mar 5, 2020)

I don't know about you folks, but the value of my stocks in Pharmaceutical companies have only been going up whenever news about Corona-chan gets going.


----------

